# Headset-Kopfhörer



## DarkSean (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo, also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Vorne an meinem PC hab ich zwei Audio-Anschlüsse, einen roten Anschluss um das Mikro anzuschließen und einen blauen, wo AUDIO dran steht. Wenn ich mein Headset in das blaue stecke, funktionieren die Kopfhörer nicht. Kann ich den Anschluss irgendwie aktivieren oder ist das gar kein Audio-Out Anschluss?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Olli


----------



## hpvw (1. Februar 2006)

Meines Wissens sind die blauen Anschlüsse Line-In und grüne Line-Out.
Schließ' doch mal einen MP3-Player, Diskman oder ähnliches an und horche, ob Ton aus Deinen Boxen kommt, wenn Du Line-In aufdrehst.
Besser wäre jedoch ein Blick ins Handbuch Deines Computers bzw. des Front-Panels, damit Du nichts kaputt machst.

Gruß hpvw


----------

